# Help! Rescue dog...Is this a M Poo?!?



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Today I’m here at a local shelter for national clear the shelters day. I went hoping that somehow there would be a Spoo Waiting for me. 

There wasn’t. There IS what looks to be a sweet boy unaltered Miniature (or toy?) Poodle. He’s suuuupper matted, dirty, over grown and can barely see but I think I see some poodle eyes under there. (I tried to get a pic)

He has a poodle prance.
Docked tail (in the picture that’s one long matt hanging from his tail) 
Let’s me touch him all over
Super affectionate. 
Loves other dogs. 
2 years old. 
A possible neglected pet that got out. 
Edit: He knows how to sit and come.


































Help! Any guesses as to if this a pure poodle or & if so what size? Maybe he’s a doodle of some sort? 

I want to help him and give him a second chance But I’ll be honest I sooo don’t know what to expect with this guy and am collecting info still here at the shelter. Any words from my poodle fam would be helpful. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Poor baby! He looks like a poodle or poodle mix. But it's so hard to tell with all the matts and hair. Are you going to adopt him?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww that is a sad sight, but that is a very poodley looking dog despite the mess. I think I would be pretty inclined to take him if I were in your position. I know you want a spoo, but perhaps the right spoo will cross your path at a good time in the not too distant future as a pay it forward for your adoption of this guy. I am so psyched that my post about clear the shelters might have had a small hand in putting you together with this dog. Keep us posted.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good looking dog... underneath. 

Feel for any sense of a skull ridge. A Klingon skull is typical of some Poodles. Also his belly. Do his ribs come to a 'point' rather than 'rounded' under his belly? I can't rub Tonka's belly, there's none to rub, really. 

He's sure got typical weepy Poodle eyes...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh I hope you get this guy - he needs the love and attention. What a sorry sight he is now but it is amazing what a bath and a groom will do. Looks very poodley to me.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Legs&Leashes21 said:


> Today I’m here at a local shelter for national clear the shelters day. I went hoping that somehow there would be a Spoo Waiting for me.
> 
> There wasn’t. There IS what looks to be a sweet boy unaltered Miniature (or toy?) Poodle. He’s suuuupper matted, dirty, over grown and can barely see but I think I see some poodle eyes under there. (I tried to get a pic)
> 
> ...


Sounds like he trusts you and has maybe chosen you? Any dog that looks like that has been through a lot and probably doesn't trust everyone. I truly feel when I met Miracle (my rescue dog) she chose me and she definitely trusted me, and that wasn't the case with everyone. Miracle may or may not be full poodle, but it doesn't matter...she's an amazing dog. This guy might be too, and he sounds smart!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Know this, if you decide not to rescue that little mop, someone will snap him up. Young, fuzzy dogs go quickly. I have no idea what he is from the pictures, but after a spa day, he will be adorable!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Mfmst is right, young fluffy white dogs do get snatched up quickly, so this dog probably has a future even if you don’t take him.

But...the fact that you took the time to take pictures, post them here, and write about him, seems to indicate he has worked his way into your heart already!

Some poodle mixes are very poodle like. My Lily, who is ten now, is one of them. She’s the dog in my avatar. She moves like a poodle, acts like a poodle, and people refer to her as a poodle. I do think she’s mixed with some other breed though, probably spaniel, but the poodle is very prominent. 

I always liked poodles, but I didn’t appreciate how unique they were until Lily came into my life. Now I know all future dogs will be poodles, which led me to Miss Gracie, my 8 month old purebred poodle pup!

I think some poodles have webbed feet. Gracie does. I don’t think it’s an absolute, but another thing to check. 

Bottom line, if this dog is pulling at your heartstrings, there’s probably a reason. Sometimes the perfect dog is the one who chooses you.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He looks to be more mini sized than toy....minis are fun too!

Hope you or some other caring soul takes this boy home soon. He needs a good clean up and lots of love!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww poor fella. How can anyone let a dog get to be so neglected. He will surely be adopted by someone, even if not you because he sounds like such a good natured dog. And he's pretty poodly looking. But it is a little hard to say when he's so matted and messy. Whatever you decide, best wishes. It's true, you might adopt him, then later get your standard if you think you'd like two dogs. Or just wait...only you can know.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Sooooo.... guess what? .... I ADOPTED HIM! 
I just couldn’t leave that sweet boy there looking like that in that place. 

He was brought in as a stray/found pet so I have to wait for his holding period and to see if they will hold him for additional days if he has a court case because of his bad condition. I’ll bring him home In about 10 Days. 

They have him listed as a Maltese but the workers and volunteers just give it their best guess. (I’d know that Poodle hair ANYWHERE!) 

He JUST came in yesterday, not much is known about him and he hadn’t been tested for heart worms or evaluated yet. It was noted that one of the intake workers thought he might have cataracts but I really looked him over and he just looks to have severe tear stains and some inclines from having all that hair in his face. Vision seems to be a-ok. He still needs to be neutered but luckily I convinced them to let me either come in and groom him at the location or take him temporarily to have him groomed before his neuter surgery. Since he won’t be able to have a bath for 10 days. 

I can visit him whenever I like in the meantime and may go attempt to visit & groom him tomorrow. I maaayy bring him some treats with me too. Thanks so much for everyone’s input! Now for a name! 

I’ll still get my Spoo sometime soon but in the meantime this guy needs someone who’s patient and caring so I intend to be! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Awww what a great ending! Thank you for rescuing him! I would assume by looking at him that he has poodle in him. Look at those curls! Could be a maltese/poodle mix, but he looks big for that. Either way, I hope he turns out to be a great dog. You are definitely a very caring person for wanting to step in and start caring for him before he goes home. A great way to start a bond and build trust. Can't wait to hear more about his story as your new furbaby!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow - what wonderful news!! Thank you for rescuing this boy - I see a bright future for him.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations. You are so lucky. Where I live any poodle rescue gets adopted immediately by the volunteers who walk the dogs. They never become available to the public. 

He looks very poodly from the more almond shaped eyes to the curl in his fur. Can’t wait to see what he looks like once you have him home and he’s settled into his forever home.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!!!! Fate, it's all fate! Your timing for finding him, and him being an adorable curly guy who needs a caring loving home....the planets were aligned for you to find each other me thinks! Hahaha! Can't wait to see if you will be able to save some of that marvelous hair! Let us know of course!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He’s so young and there is adorable under that messy coat. Thank you for giving him a forever home. I want to hear everything going forward. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is wonderful news! Whatever else he is (and he looks very poodley to me too), he is very lucky to have been found by you, and it looks like he's going to be yours! 

You could do a DNA test to determine his breed(s). It wouldn't change a thing about him, but may give you an idea whether you'd want to do any further health testing. Or just love him as he is . 

I hope he's having happy dreams tonight, dreaming of being loved :rainbow:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

He looks Poodley, and if he's not purebred, could be he has some Bichon in there. Coat care I think would be very similar to what you're used to . He has full potential for DARLING. Let's see what happens; sometimes they are truly lost and there are responsible owners out there. I suspect perhaps many times such a wonderful prospect as this is really a diamond in the rough and ready to benefit from your loving attentions .


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

@countryboy
Yes! He does have a point in his rib area. I can’t wait to see what under some of that coat. I think he’ll be pretty handsome. 

@lilly cd re
Yes! Thank you so much for posting about this very special adoption day! 

@Dogs4life
You know what’s funny? The shelter worker even warned me beforehand that he was very shy. Shy he was not with me! Put his paws on my lap, did a few commands & was not pleased when I left to go fill out the paperwork from him. 

He was sooo calm with all of the chaos of the shelter going on around him! 

@mollymuamia
I think the stars aligned today! I’m looking at clips as we speak. I never thought I’d have a Mpoo and will now be scouting PF for the next hour . I will be sure to keep everyone updated! 

@caroline k
You are so right. I was a goner as soon as I saw this guy. First cage I walked up to!

@rose 
Awwww I hadn’t even thought of him dreaming about his new life. He sure is in for some pampering, fun & adventure! 

@mfmst 
I’ll be sure to keep my poodle family updated with lots of pictures and of course the before & after! 


Can’t wait to see him tomorrow! 

As I said bye to him before I left...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yay, I am glad you are going to adopt him. Why a great shelter to allow you to come int o bathe and groom him. You may have just also found you a volunteer job here and there. LOL It would be nice if they would just allow you to keep him at home as a foster and make the adoption in the 10 days, Can't wait to hear more about him and to see his after photos.


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

Congratulations, I'm so excited for you! Looking forward to seeing the dog under all that hair. ?

We just recently adopted a shelter dog that came in looking similar to your little guy. Chase is a toy poodle size (not sure if he is mixed with something else, no tail docking) and was brought in by the owner. The shelter paperwork listed him as having severe neglect but we know very little else about him. He was shaved down by the time he came to us, he had quite a few sores on his body from matting issues, they healed quickly though. 

I do hope he can come home before ten days, Chase was incredibly stressed by the shelter environment and ended up with kennel cough. (Now both of our dogs have it...) :argh:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!!! So happy to hear, and that picture of him behind the bars waiting says it all. I’m sure you will be counting the days till the stray hold is over, and if he truly is a lost dog with good owners searching, that’s a nice ending too.

Lily was a stray as well, and had a micro chip. They called the name and the phone was disconnected. Sent a letter by registered mail, it was returned. So they probably moved and just dumped her. Who knows? Many things could have happened. 

It’s great you can visit him and care for him, I’m so happy for you (and him). When you get your Spoo, he can be a “mini me”!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I am so happy for both of you.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Countdown until I go visit the sweet boy! I’m at work brainstorming names and clips. My grooming kit is in the car and I brought a change of clothes [emoji23]

Oddly... I just got contacted about a Red 1yr old Spoo girl. [emoji848] I guess when it rains it pours poodles! 

I’m going to pace myself with this guy first. But I’ve got my eye on her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

Legs&Leashes21 said:


> Countdown until I go visit the sweet boy! I’m at work brainstorming names and clips. My grooming kit is in the car and I brought a change of clothes [emoji23]
> 
> Oddly... I just got contacted about a Red 1yr old Spoo girl. [emoji848] I guess when it rains it pours poodles!
> 
> ...


Yay! So excited to hear about your new boy. Lol on the Spoo girl... that kind of occurrence happens so often in my life I can nearly bet on it. ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so happy for you ! This little boy looks like he might be a poodle, but even if he is not, he chose you and he is very sweet !

(Maybe get some belly bands, because as neglected as he is, I would be surprised if he is housebroken. With patience, he will learn).


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Just came from visiting my buddy. I think he recognized me, he smelled my hand and then stood up with some excitement. 

I really thought I was in for a battle today and even considered buying a muzzle. But no.. I arrived with some extra smelly salmon treats and my grooming kit. 

And you know what? He was such a good boy! He trusted me to get all of that off of him and we worked together little by little. I have never worked with a dog SO MATTED. He doesn’t like his feet touched and THAT is where he has huge nearly tennis ball sized matts. I can’t even see his tiny little paw pads. But I decided if we could just let this first time be a good experience we would be golden!

So that’s what we did! And I had his new fave treats on stand by. I didn’t do a clean face yet but he let me get all that hair out of his eyes. One eye was gross and he couldn’t even open it because of all of the hair poking him. But he trusted me to get it out & looked oh so relieved.

I only had an hour with him but By the end of it he was full of a lot more energy & putting his front paws on my chest almost like he was hugging me. I can’t believe he’s this sweet with all he’s been through!

Here’s a before:








And this was his face after realizing what a handsome guy he is: 








A little doggie is starting to emerge slowly. 





















We even worked on some tricks since he’s so silly here’s “hands up” [emoji23].








We still have a lot of work to do tomorrow plus bath time. His Matts are insane and he’s started to pull out his leg hair from stress I think. Wish us luck with these Matts! [emoji30]








Can you believe this long matt was attached to the end of his tail?!?








The people at the shelter were so nice and even let me stay after closing time. I walked him, changed his cage out and left the towel we used during grooming hopefully as some comfort to him. 

I saw a different side of him when I went to put him up. A couple people tried to come up and pet him and it scared him, he hid behind my legs. A lady tried to help by taking the leash off of him. He didn’t bite or growl but he mouthed her a bit, she says he does that sometimes. I was perplexed... he’s not done any of that with me at all thus far [emoji848]. Starting to think I had nothing to do with this adoption [emoji23] it was all him! 

He started yelping and pawing at the cage like crazy when I left. I gave him one last treat and left. I’ll be back buddy I’ll be back. 









I see him again Tomorrow to finish the job. I’m wondering if I’m going to need a pro groomer for those legs [emoji33]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Oh my goodness, he is just so handsome! And he looks so very happy!! Great job.


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

He looks so handsome! What an adorable face! And he looks incredibly happy too. He's so lucky to have picked you!

Our rescue pup had to be shaved completely down to his skin - maybe nearly surgical close? He had mats everywhere to the point the mats had pulled away the skin and were open wounds.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a change ! He looks so happy and definitely poodle, and a cute one too !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

he's so lucky you can do this for him - OMG poor guy really needs to be rid of those horrible mats.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my, this brought tears of happiness to my eyes to see that little face underneath the mess! And that he was so sad /anxious when you had to leave........Please please please don't let anyone claim him as their lost dog..... he deserves a loving home with you!!!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Just saw this thread... I knew from the initial photos this was a real poodle, and under the neglect, a good looking one at that. The nice temperament you described is huge plus. Dechi suggested buying belly bands in case he's not housebroken, so order now so you'll have several ready when he gets home. That boy is going to be gorgeous. Also have something for him to chew on at home. He's past the puppy chewing stage, but they still need to chew.

You might even want to have a grooming appointment appointment lined up if you haven't been allowed to bathe him at the shelter, so no fleas or flea eggs will come into your home. He's hopefully fine but check if they've tested him for heartworm too. If not get pet insurance for the first month or two, which may be expensive to treat. Coverage doesn't kick in for 10 days or so, and may or may not cover pre-existing conditions. 

I'm excited with you! Fingers crossed it all goes well!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

You can see how cute he is with the grooming you have already done. Maybe yes to a pro groomer who has dealt with all those mats. Maybe they will let you have one come in or perhaps they even have one. I think unfortunately he will need a complete shave down, then a nice warm bath and dry and he will feel so much better. He may be taring at his leg to pull knots of that are pinching him. I think he has already picked you. Good luck and eep those photos coming. Ic an see him smiling.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

He looks so much better! Love to see his little poodle face showing through! The mats are very painful, so it is no wonder he does not want his feet touched. He will probably get much better after they are gone, but I would expect a struggle to clear them of mats this time. Poor little guy. He'll be so happy to see the last of this fur. It will be exciting to watch his full transformation.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks so much better already! Perhaps his feet could be done while he is anaesthetised for neutering, if he is very anxious about them. But he obviously has great trust in you already, letting you do his face, so gently-gently may get you there. It is possible that he has been roaming for some time, of course, rather than recently lost by a neglectful owner - I do hope he has a happy ending with you, though. He has certainly chosen you as his guardian angel!


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Vita said:


> Just saw this thread... I knew from the initial photos this was a real poodle, and under the neglect, a good looking one at that. The nice temperament you described is huge plus. Dechi suggested buying belly bands in case he's not housebroken, so order now so you'll have several ready when he gets home. That boy is going to be gorgeous. Also have something for him to chew on at home. He's past the puppy chewing stage, but they still need to chew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great ideas and thank you! 
I couldn’t tell if he was a poodle for sure at first but I had a feeling. Those mats had me thinking his body was a lot bigger than he actually is.

I’m calling around to mobile groomers now to see if anyone will come in. I’m really concerned about his legs/feet and sanitary area. He’s so matted there I don’t know how they could tell he was unaltered or not! 

I’ve never used a belly band before but great idea guys! I can already tell he likes marking tons of little spots outside hopefully he pottytrains well. 

We still don’t know if he’s heartworm positive. Fingers crossed he doesn’t, just like when they were guessing he had cataracts. [emoji1431]

Hopefully someone will come in and help me work with the guy. I’m not sure what I might find on that big tennis ball mat on his front foot and doubt my clippers are good enough to cut through kind of hardness [emoji29]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm kind of late to this party but well done for adopting him, and oh my goodness even that small grooming session has made a world of difference to him, wow.

I can't wait to see how you and he progresses going forward.

Have you thought of a name yet, or are you going to wait and see if something comes to you once you're both home?


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Zael said:


> I'm kind of late to this party but well done for adopting him, and oh my goodness even that small grooming session has made a world of difference to him, wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! He’s such a handsome guy, I can’t believe he let me do all of that! 

As far as a name goes I’ve been brainstorming and think I’m going to stick with the same theme as my very loved Standard “Gixxer” that I lost. I love riding motorcycles & I love poodles - go figure [emoji23] So it will more than likely be a motorcycle themed name... stay tuned! [emoji854]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

He's adorable under all those mats. I agree with what FJM said about maybe doing the bigger mats under sedation during a neuter. Those must hurt a lot. He's so cute and I'm really happy for both of you.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

I am HEARTBROKEN.

I sent in an email this morning to the shelter about his matting condition and they agreed to have the vet shave his mats out. Yay! I just arrived here at the shelter to groom him I was told that his owner just called moments ago and the shelter he was picked up at okayed her to come and get him. 

I talked to the staff and am in disbelief in the condition he was in that anyone would ok that. I’m about to groom him now but am SO VERY SAD and a bit mad as well. 

I think we could both use a hug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my that is very sad, unless somehow he was lost for some reason these people don't deserve to have this dog back. If he was only out of their care for a day or two his condition is not really just neglect, but more truly abuse.


----------



## Molls (Apr 26, 2019)

Oh no!! I agree, if they had him in their care in that condition, they absolutely should not get him back! 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That really makes me sick and that person needs to be prosecuted. I also don't understand why they even list dogs as available until after the waiting period is over...I bet a lot of people get their hearts broken  Thank you for continuing to care for this sweet guy today, even though you found out he won't be yours.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry. What a heart breaking situation to have to hear this pup is going back to its owner. 

We don’t know the situation but let’s hope the owner is not negligent but rather this pup has been in the run for awhile.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

UPDATE!: hI’m still here with my buddy!

We are taking a break from grooming to give him a rest and others a chance at the grooming station. I consulted with the vet on site and she was so helpful and amazing. I was mainly worried about the huge mats on his legs as was she. She let me know that the mat may be cutting off circulation in his leg and that can lead to having to amputate. 

She said she was shocked he was being released back to them and asked me to personally send over his before pictures. She said that this is abuse, she would NOT recommend the dog be released to the owner and that at the very minimum she’d be recommending heavy fines. 

She was going to help me get that mat off but wants the authority who is releasing him back to the owner to see. So we are sitting here waiting. 

Little by little he seems to be feeling better. I just want what’s best for him whether this becomes my doggie or not. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

He just looks so good!! And happy!! This is breaking my heart, and I know you must feel 100 times worse  Ugh, I am just so sorry! Is there any possibility someone might intervene in the end (seems like the vet is trying)?? The owner should need to explain the before pictures before he goes anywhere. Additionally, the owner should need to provide a vet reference. If this is not expected given his condition, the laws need to change.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Welp “Snowie’s” owners came to get him. All of the staff members are appalled, no one even realized this was the same dog. 

They literally stopped me mid groom and said they were here for pick up. I walked out with him and spoke with the owners. The owners were excited to see him but seemed not to notice his new haircut, know how long he was missing (it went from a few days, a week, then 2 weeks) or know how old he is (there’s no way he’s 8 as they guessed.) It was all sooo strange. I gave them my information said we’d bonded and I’d be happy to groom him or have him groomed anytime. 

Apparently the decision to release him was made by a Director over some other shelter without reviewing the condition of the dog. The owners didn’t even have to pay the claim fee & or citation fines. I hope at least the separation from their pet makes them want to take care of him. 

Well I’m sure he feels better! 

This chapter of Snowie the shelter dog has officially come to a close. Hopefully my Spoo is out there somewhere!


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

Legs&Leashes21 said:


> Welp “Snowie’s” owners came to get him. All of the staff members are appalled, no one even realized this was the same dog.
> 
> They literally stopped me mid groom and said they were here for pick up. I walked out with him and spoke with the owners. The owners were excited to see him but seemed not to notice his new haircut, know how long he was missing (it went from a few days, a week, then 2 weeks) or know how old he is (there’s no way he’s 8 as they guessed.) It was all sooo strange. I gave them my information said we’d bonded and I’d be happy to groom him or have him groomed anytime.
> 
> ...


{{{Hugs}}} I can't imagine how dismayed you must feel... sometimes things just do not make sense. Our Chase had to wait five days in the shelter in case his owner changed her mind about relinquishing him. He was also in terrible physical shape and I never understood how they would let him return to the original owner if that came to pass. 

Did the dog appear to even know them? How sweet of you to offer to groom him even after all you've been through. 

Your spoo is out there, something very happy to look forward to. ❤


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

peabeec said:


> {{{Hugs}}} I can't imagine how dismayed you must feel... sometimes things just do not make sense. Our Chase had to wait five days in the shelter in case his owner changed her mind about relinquishing him. He was also in terrible physical shape and I never understood how they would let him return to the original owner if that came to pass.
> 
> *Did the dog appear to even know them?* How sweet of you to offer to groom him even after all you've been through.
> 
> Your spoo is out there, something very happy to look forward to. ❤


Im curious, too, how the dog responded to them. Also, how did they prove ownership over this dog when they couldn't even answer basic questions?? None of this makes sense to me.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

UPDATE on the Update:

The owners called me on my way home and confessed that they are homeless and need help. They don’t have food for themselves to eat, let alone little Snowie. Today at 7pm was apparently the last day for her to claim the dog. She arrived at 6:20. 

While I understand needing help and not wanting to part with their dog- why didn’t they tell me this then? Why take the dog away from at minimal... food, shelter and proper vet care? I would’ve happily fostered the dog. 

She wants to do a contract where I take care of him while they get back on their feet. They now would like me to drive to a strange part of town and pick him up because they have nowhere for him to be. I feel bad & I want to help but it’s nearing night time and I’m not so sure about all of this. 

Feedback would be greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't have any advice about the contract piece, hopefully someone else will chime in with that. I just wanted to make sure you keep yourself safe and do not go alone to this meeting should you decide to go - please take someone with you, preferably more than one someone... 

Our city shelter offers free boarding and assistance to families in need/crisis, I don't know the situation in your town or if maybe you could be the foster via that route so you have some legal protection and maybe even financial? None of that could likely be figured out tonight since you mentioned they were closing for the day. Maybe you can sleep on it? It is a lot to decide to undertake at such short notice.

Edited to add that maybe they did not realize the shelter has other options for families in crisis such as being homeless and thus thought their only option was picking up their dog. I was only made aware of it in our local shelter because of the dog we adopted who was there because of a disaster.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

It sounds like you have a big heart, but you need to be worried about your own safety. You don't really know this couple. This might sound heartless, but I think this couple needs to return the dog to the shelter. They need to focus on stabilizing their lives. You could offer to meet them at the shelter (when they are open). Other than that, if I were you I wouldn't have anymore phone contact with them, but those are just my thoughts.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes @Dogs4Life THIS! 

I just felt bad for feeling this way. If I decide to help they will have to meet me back at the shelter. I’ve already let them know I won’t be meeting with them tonight. 

I knew something was off from the first moment & I don’t feel safe. Then given if they want to know where I live if I took the dog the whole situation could get out of hand - I just can’t put myself at risk. I may just have to walk away and wish them the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

Seems like the best outcome, good for you. Trust your intuition.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This whole situation is very strange. I have a feeling these people want to take advantage of your kind soul, or even worse.

As others have said, I would meet them at the shelter and accept nothing other than adopting the dog. I would not want to have any contact with them whatsoever. This sounds like a scam big time.

Either they release the dog to the shelter, or they keep him.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Agreed, something doesn’t sound right. 

Perhaps call animal control, explain the situation, tell them where the dog is now and that the owners have expressed they could not care for him and are homeless. There should be a 24 hr number. That takes you out of the equation and gets the dog (hopefully) away from them.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Carolinek said:


> Agreed, something doesn’t sound right.
> 
> Perhaps call animal control, explain the situation, tell them where the dog is now and that the owners have expressed they could not care for him and are homeless. There should be a 24 hr number. That takes you out of the equation and gets the dog (hopefully) away from them.


Good idea !


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Legs&Leashes21 said:


> “Snowie’s” owners came to get him. ...were excited to see him but seemed not to notice his new haircut, know how long he was missing (it went from a few days, a week, then 2 weeks) or know how old he is (there’s no way he’s 8 as they guessed.)


Legs, these people are likely deep in the drug lifestyle and swapped the dog for sharing their meth or opiates from another homeless addict who stole it. 

Either that or they faked ownership of the dog with the idea they can sell him. Offer them a $100 bucks for the dog and tell them to meet you back in front of the shelter or a safe part of town, and your pitch should be that you can give 'Snowy' the stable life he deserves. Betcha they take it. If not be done with them.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Vita said:


> Legs, these people are likely deep in the drug lifestyle and swapped the dog for sharing their meth or opiates from another homeless addict who stole it.
> 
> Either that or they faked ownership of the dog with the idea they can sell him. Offer them a $100 bucks for the dog and tell them to meet you back in front of the shelter or a safe part of town, and your pitch should be that you can give 'Snowy' the stable life he deserves. Betcha they take it. If not be done with them.


That's not a bad idea, but if you do this, please take someone with you. 

It's really insane that this dog was released so easily into the care of these individuals. Given the new information, what would have stopped them from getting the dog is if procedures and policies had been followed and they had to pay the fines and fees! Unless they mentioned they were homeless and had no money....but then why release a dog to someone who is homeless and has no money??? I get that shelters, especially down south, are overcrowded, but I just can't wrap my head around this. This dog is just going to make more babies and make the overcrowding situation worse!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree this looks like some sort of scam - look further! Maybe you can find your standard on petfinder.com I know that you have expended a lot of time and effort on this dog but the problems with the owners sure sound suspicious. Keep your good heart close.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Vita said:


> Legs, these people are likely deep in the drug lifestyle and swapped the dog for sharing their meth or opiates from another homeless addict who stole it.
> 
> Either that or they faked ownership of the dog with the idea they can sell him. Offer them a $100 bucks for the dog and tell them to meet you back in front of the shelter or a safe part of town, and your pitch should be that you can give 'Snowy' the stable life he deserves. Betcha they take it. If not be done with them.


Make that inside the shelter with witnesses and have them sign ownership of the dog over to you, also with witnesses. And call animal control as previously suggested.

I'd be surprised if that poor baby isn't left to the streets again shortly. However (and if) these folks got in this situation, the neglect of this dog is abuse. The saddest thing is that they'll likely just find another dog. I can only hope it's a dog that doesn't need the same level of grooming care, given that losing his leg is apparently a possibility from the matting. How can any place calling itself a shelter or rescue allow a dog to be released before their health situation is established, never mind whether to legitimate owners or not.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The whole thing sounds fishy! I know here when you claim your 'lost' dog you have to prove ownership by either rabies/license tags on record in your name in the past or at the minimum, pictures of the dog....also most shelters run by the city do not waive fees unless you are a senior or disabled. If you cannot pay to bail out your dog and pay for the rabies shot and license fees and fines you cannot take possession of the animal in fact here dogs & cats are spayed or neutered before release if not already done!


I bet if you offered those idiots some $$$ they would take it and hand over the dog! The others are right....don't let them know where you live,cuz they could end up making camp in your yard/neighborhood.............


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow, I am so sorry that happened and now they want you to drive to a strange part of They can bring the dog back to the shelter and you will adopt it from them . You could give them a small adoption fee. End of story. Otherwise I think you will be getting calls from these people anytime they need cash. I'm sorry but if your homeless and you can't care for your animal and its has an opportunity for a good home..what is there to think about. Those so called take care of my dog till I get on my feet projects seldom work out and you will be the loser in the end. I hope "snowy" finds his way back to you but I'd only take him at this point thru a 3rd part like the shelter.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you All for the outpouring of concern, advice and support. You are all so right! 
Sometimes I think it’s such a shame these beautiful creatures are simply victims of circumstance usually at the hands of good or ill intentioned people. 

The vet from the shelter messaged me via Facebook last night to check in on the situation, she agrees she’s not sure what to do and doesn’t think the shelter would get involved at this point unless they straight away surrendered the dog back to the shelter. 

I’ve suddenly been getting strange calls from different numbers this a.m (3 more calls as I’m writing this) and most definitely won’t be meeting with Snowie’s owners. I’ll make a couple calls to the shelter/animal control today and will just have to hope that the care I gave the pup was enough. I feel so bad for him but Maybe he crossed my path for that reason alone. 
Who knows? But thank you all for being there for me on this journey! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs))). I’m so sorry both for you and the dog. It’s tough to turn away. Even if they didn’t have food or other resources, they should have had a brush and comb....and even scissors to cut off mats. Sad situation.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeepers creepers that is all horrendous. While I was reading from the last two pages all of the problems with those people I kept thinking about stuff that has happened to us in Ohio during our drives out to Indianapolis for the 500 recently. There is a roadside rest stop where we always stop for a potty break, stretch of the leg and driver switch. Two or three years ago I had gone into the restroom and returned to our vehicle to find BF handing a $20 to a disheveled looking guy. After the guy walked away I asked BF what that was about and he told me the guy told him some crackpot story about the guy needing money for gas (which was not available at this rest stop on US 70). I said I thought he was a faker looking for money to buy opiates. BF agreed and I said I was sort of confused as to why he gave any money. Well that and I am sure many other successes with this scam have led to the same guy asking for money at this rest stop every time we've stopped since then. Last year he pointed out his "family" waiting in his car. The lengths to which substance dependent people will go to get money from well intended folks is very sad, but also potentially very dangerous. I've had similar things happen over the course of many years. I've called police more than once. They always recognize who I'm talking about.


I hate to say it but you might want to change your phone number. I know it is a drag to do so, but you need to be safe from these creepy people and their nefarious associates.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Jeepers creepers that is all horrendous. While I was reading from the last two pages all of the problems with those people I kept thinking about stuff that has happened to us in Ohio during our drives out to Indianapolis for the 500 recently. There is a roadside rest stop where we always stop for a potty break, stretch of the leg and driver switch. Two or three years ago I had gone into the restroom and returned to our vehicle to find BF handing a $20 to a disheveled looking guy. After the guy walked away I asked BF what that was about and he told me the guy told him some crackpot story about the guy needing money for gas (which was not available at this rest stop on US 70). I said I thought he was a faker looking for money to buy opiates. BF agreed and I said I was sort of confused as to why he gave any money. Well that and I am sure many other successes with this scam have led to the same guy asking for money at this rest stop every time we've stopped since then. Last year he pointed out his "family" waiting in his car. The lengths to which substance dependent people will go to get money from well intended folks is very sad, but also potentially very dangerous. I've had similar things happen over the course of many years. I've called police more than once. They always recognize who I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> *I hate to say it but you might want to change your phone number. I know it is a drag to do so, but you need to be safe from these creepy people and their nefarious associates.*


I was going to say this as well  Also, if they have your full name, make sure your Facebook account is set up on the highest security settings...or as secure as things can be on Facebook.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Ughhhhhhhh People make me sick sometimes! 

I should’ve never given these unhinged people my phone number. They’ve been calling my phone non stop from 2 numbers and a blocked one. These people are simply trying to get money from me. It went from foster to just buy the dog from us. I suggested they take the dog back to the shelter as means of exiting the situation - though I knew they wouldn’t. Then of course they got nasty.

I called to report the situation but animal control can do nothing without an address and the dog is filed as returned so I no longer have access to anything. Oh well! 

My Facebook is on private & yearrssss outdated so goodluck to them with that. All numbers have been blocked but I’m sure they’ll continue trying to call me from private numbers  Who does this crap? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Legs&Leashes21 said:


> Ughhhhhhhh People make me sick sometimes!
> 
> I should’ve never given these unhinged people my phone number. They’ve been calling my phone non stop from 2 numbers and a blocked one. These people are simply trying to get money from me. It went from foster to just buy the dog from us. I suggested they take the dog back to the shelter as means of exiting the situation - though I knew they wouldn’t. Then of course they got nasty.
> 
> ...





Sadly lots of people and it isn't new. Way back in the 80s I got accosted twice months apart while walking on 5th Ave. The guy was youngish and pled that he hoped I could spare some money to help him get a cab to go back to his friend's apartment in Brooklyn. I told him that I was a grad student and had no money to spare (truth on both counts) and we went on our way. The second time I interrupted him and told him I remembered him. I suggested he leave quickly before I started screaming for cops. He did.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you have the ability to record conversations on your phone, were you able to do so with any of them? 

If you can, do so with any future calls. It's also now time to make a police report in addition to animal control. Get this all on record asap.

Too late for this now but a potentially good idea for anyone who has reason to need to give out email addresses or phone numbers but don't want it to connect to any more personal info than necessary: create a new Gmail account specifically to use for this, then in the Google apps look for Google Voice. Google will give or you can pick from what's available thru a somewhat tedious process, a phone number which you can configure to receive calls and texts (texts can also come in emails if you choose). The Google phone number gets forwarded to your number so you can receive calls and texts on your same phone but not your true phone number. 

I did this years ago, but because at that time, I didn't have a smartphone but needed to receive texts from my work. Later I realized that it gave me a level of security also by not having to give out my identifiable info. 

I'll see if I can find the tutorial steps to add.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll put the tutorials in the Off Topic sub


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Too late for this now but a potentially good idea for anyone who has reason to need to give out email addresses or phone numbers but don't want it to connect to any more personal info than necessary: create a new Gmail account specifically to use for this, then in the Google apps look for Google Voice.




Funny thing is... I almost always give my Google Voice number to strangers (buying/selling furniture or whatnot) but failed this time. Lesson learned! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That shows that when it comes to dogs, we dog lovers will trust first and question second.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If they should keep trying to get to you to buy or take the dog, DH reminded me of something we tried when dealing with a breeder with some red flags. 

She didn't want us to come to her home to meet the pup so we offered to meet at her local police station. She declined. 

If these folks have any real concern for this pup, they'd agree.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

This situation is truly scary, and incredibly sad. It occurs to me that the circumstances involving the return of this dog to these people are so... unusual, that it makes me question whether someone at the original "rescue" is involved in this scam.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just curious....how much $$ did they want for Snowie? Poor dog..............:sad:


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Unfortunate for "Snowie". I'd probably change my number. I had to do it for y daughter one timeline ago. It really wasn't as much trouble as I anticipated. Guess people do it more than I knew. I think the problem could be even if you bought Snowie from them what to stop them down the road saying you didn't and hold you up for more $. If they want to sell Snowie it would have to be in a public place of your choice, with witnesses on the exchange of $ and dog. I think poor Snowie is the loser.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just curious....how much $$ did they want for Snowie? Poor dog..............:sad:




They requested $300.
Mind you since they took him from the shelter so the expense for removing those threatening mats & neutering would fall on me. Would I do it under some other circumstances yes. But it made zero sense for them to take him from proper food & medical care for their shenanigans. 

Edit: Plus refuse to take him back to the shelter knowing his conditionand insist I buy him or “Find another dog!”. Smh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> I think the problem could be even if you bought Snowie from them what to stop them down the road saying you didn't and hold you up for more



Exactly! They showed their hand, and Ive washed my hands of the situation. It’s sad for Snowie though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

LizzysMom said:


> This situation is truly scary, and incredibly sad. It occurs to me that the circumstances involving the return of this dog to these people are so... unusual, that it makes me question whether someone at the original "rescue" is involved in this scam.




I really think it was a case of the owners making up some crazy story and pulling at the heartstrings of the Director of the shelter he was initially picked up by. Mind you, the director never saw his condition so when the dog was transferred to the shelter that I found him at, only then was he moderately looked at by staff (not even the vet yet). No one could step in at the second shelter because the “governing” shelter had already “ruled” to some extent. 

No one could even tell what breed the dog was, they thought he had cataracts and other ailments. 

It’s the animal control shelter so I think they are so overflowing with dogs that the ball gets dropped more often than anyone would like to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If they continue to harass you via phone, you might be able to go a different route from changing your phone number permanently, if that's all your carrier would offer.

If you're with a GSM carrier you could keep your regular account as it is and maybe get a low cost prepaid phone. Buy 1 months worth of usage, pop the sim into your current phone for that month.

If you're with a CDMA carrier, it might even be simpler to just get a prepaid phone and plan for a month, use that for the time being, then either way, factory reset the phone and donate it to a shelter for domestic violence victims. 

It's more complicated than just changing your own number and an out of pocket cost for you, but you wouldn't lose your longtime phone number and possibly do another good deed at the end of it.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Legs&Leashes21 said:


> I really think it was a case of the owners making up some crazy story and pulling at the heartstrings of the Director of the shelter he was initially picked up by. Mind you, the director never saw his condition so when the dog was transferred to the shelter that I found him at, only then was he moderately looked at by staff (not even the vet yet). No one could step in at the second shelter because the “governing” shelter had already “ruled” to some extent.
> 
> No one could even tell what breed the dog was, they thought he had cataracts and other ailments.
> 
> ...


I think the director needs to see the pictures and hear this story so he knows how big of a mistake he made. He needs to know how much he failed this dog...a dog that now has to be in considerable pain if he might lose a leg due to the severe matting.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So sad, and so much heartache to get to no resolution.Ugh, can’t even imagine how frustrated you must be. 

Snowie really lost all now, I can’t even imagine what’s in store for him. Obviously AC and the shelter are overrun and not going to help. 

If they want $300, you could offer them $150...and they may jump at the chance for any money. Take a deep breath and offer it in a very business, no nonsense way. Something like “I don’t have three hundred dollars but I can give $150 in cash today.” I would guess they are good at manipulating people, switch the tables so you call the shots.

Meet in a very public place and make sure a bill of sale is part of the deal. Dogs are merchandise in the eyes of the law, so he will legally be yours, just the same as if you bought a used car or other merchandise.

Then think about changing your number if the calls persist.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

This entire story is heartbreaking. It is now time to harden your heart, protect yourself and try to save that poor dog.

At the least, these people are ruthless, scamming manipulators. Do you have definitive proof that they are homeless ( I once thought I was helping out a homeless family in need, just little stuff like buying school supplies/meals and found out a year later they had more disposable income than I ). There are people that prey on others good intentions.

If Snowy's owners are really in a bad situation and/or on drugs, they will hit rock bottom soon. Ignore them for awhile. They think they have you on a hook because you care about the dog.

I would advise to lie ( I have a hard time w/ that, but this situation might call for that ), tell them that you adopted 2 dogs and are not in the market anymore. Wait two days, then let them know you have a friend/relative etc. that would pay x-amount of cash for Snowy, if delivery is w/in 24 hrs. Drug addicts and homeless people live on the edge and need $ within short time frame - use that to your advantage.

Remove yourself from the "needing" position ( you care about Snowy - and I'm so sorry ). The people that have him are showing they are in the needing position. Give it time. If you keep safe communication open to them and they do not get to exhort lots of $ for Snowy, I bet they will relinquish him for alot less a couple weeks from now.


----------

